# New Cumberland Report



## freakofnature13

Anyone getting any sauger near the gates/lock? Went sunday in the boat and caught some gar, catfish,quilback, and snagged a few paddlefish..no sauger or walleye! Pretty rough conditions sunday with the wind. But the area up close to the lock sure did look good, tried the ohio side near the concrete barge slip nothin hardly marked any either...34.9 surface water temp


----------



## 25asnyder

Water was beautiful fished for four hours got one bite great conditions tho don't understand y didn't touch one


----------



## freakofnature13

Dam, thats odd weve gotta be gettin close maybe some steadier weather will get em goin, i may try from shore next time i go which may be presidents day. Ive always fished pike island the pier and down below on the rocks but its so much closer for me for NC, thanks for the update and report. Twister tails you were using im assuming?


----------



## Bad Bub

I went Tuesday afternoon on the Ohio side... I was there about an hour and hooked up twice. There were two guys already there when I got there that had a few already on a stringer and caught 3-4 more while I was there. Water was dirty and high.


----------



## Lewzer

Big Joshys? Plain, no meat?


----------



## Doboy

Thanks Bub,,, for those LURE pics! When I seen the gauge, I talked myself out of going down,,, we did the Mahoning instead,,, 'nothing',,, not even a hit.
How slow did you have to go with those jigs?
Did you notice what those 'other guys' were using?
I bought 3 dozen fatheads,,, AND a dozen shiners, just for the River. I got 'em back in my creek, waiting for the River to go down a tad,,,,, I sure hope someone caught something with LIVE BAIT!?


----------



## Bad Bub

No meat. Plain 1/8oz leadhead. I just casted out, made sure it hit bottom, then slow reel about 20 feet and stop to regain bottom. Some hit while winding, some on the pause.... the other guys appeared to be doing something similar, but I couldn't get a good look at what they were using. All I know is theirs was more "white" in color. I tried white, but no bites....
I went back yesterday to try again. Only lasted about an hour because I took a wave over my boots... caught 3 sauger and 1 walleye. No size on any of them. (Water is VERY cold by the way. )


----------



## stacman

Never been to NC is there a place to wade there?


----------



## freakofnature13

Thanks for the report, ill be headin that way after work tomorrow cant decide if i wanna go to wv side or go to pike island ohio side


----------



## Doboy

stacman said:


> Never been to NC is there a place to wade there?


Wade? Not really, specially when the water is high.
There's a creek mouth on the WV side, down by the brickworks gait,,,, ( Google Maps) I've seen guys out on that sand bar & fishing/ casting the down river side. Never heard any stories though.
The whole 400 yds on the Ohio side is shore line fishable. Nice for casting,,, no snags till you get close to shore & in the rip-rap. Hop it up over & CRANK FAST!

*WISH I KNEW HOW MANY GAITS ARE OPEN right now???*
*I had the link for that info too,,,,, but I lost it somewhere.*

Hey Adam,,,,,,,, I think Joe & I are going down in a bit,,,,, fish the O side till dark.
I'll TRY to report tonight.
I gotta go up the Lake/ Fish Camp tomorrow,,,, or I'd join ya!


----------



## Doboy

freakofnature13 said:


> Thanks for the report, ill be headin that way after work tomorrow cant decide if i wanna go to wv side or go to pike island ohio side


freak,,, The WV #11 was roaring!
*Lots of work barges & cranes staged behind the Ohio side short wall. 
LET'S ALL HOPE that they'll be FIXING THOSE GAITS! 
Just imagine,,,,, #10 & #11 COMPLETELY CLOSED!!!!
lol,,, let us all,,, bow our heads and PRAY!*


----------



## Doboy

ANYWAY, I happy to report,,,,,,,
Bob & I had some fatheads & shiners left over,,,, so down we went. 
We got there around 3:30 & there were 4 guys already below the 'Flags' fishing. They started fishing around 1 and only had one nice 2#-3# eye on the stringer. The eye was caught on a white twister & 1/8oz jig.
All but 2 gaits were open,,,, WV side wasn't looking good. 
Water was down to the 5th tie-off, & color was just right. (as far as I'm concerned)
NO FLOATING GARBAGE!
Bob & i started with slip sinker rigs,,,, 10-12" leaders, plain hook & fatheads. We caught 3 keeper perch on our first 3 casts!!! lol,,, the other guys couldn't believe it! :>)
Then nothing for the next 1/2 hr. 
Then I put my home-made straight shank orange & pink floaters on & started SLOW DRAGGING 6" at a time,,,,, and that's all it took! That extra color and slow movement worked! We ended up with 5-6 FAT Erie size 8"-11" perch, & 7 sauger/ saugeyes. 13"-15". 
Enough for TWO BIG SAMMIES!!! 
I missed 2 good hits on 4" shiners,,,,, Bob missed 3 or 4 more hits on fatheads.
We only had to throw 3 dinks back.

There were 10 guys fishing there just before dark,,,, & from what i seen,,,, WE KICKED their butt all together! (happy dance)
Like I said,,, from what i could see, THEY caught 3 or 4 perch and only 3 small sauger,,, besides that 1 nice keeper walleye.
All-in-all,,, it was a VERY Nice WARM afternoon on the River. Glad we went!

here's the floaters that I made. Way more hook-ups with the straight long shank hooks.
carefully push the floats over the small eye hooks,,, add a drop of gorilla glue to each side.


----------



## Doboy

Freak,,, you guys, have a nice day,,,,,, EMAIL SENT.
Please report back


----------



## freakofnature13

Will definately report back, plan on being there around dark. Gotta find bait noones answering at the local bait shops hopefully their not selling all the minnows before i get off work!


----------



## Doboy

FYI,,,,, I cleaned those fish today, early AM.
7 fat, full of eggs perch,,, loose & ready to drop.
6 sauger,,,, only one male still had some jiz left! It looked like the sack already drained out.?
1 16" eye ( that BOB caught) totally out of jiz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, empty.
SPAWNED OUT???????????? or just starting to build milt?

I need to catch about 20 more,,, for a definite conclusion.

Anybody else got an opinion,,, based on their fish?


----------



## Daveo76

Great job Doboy! Wish we had more Perch down here. I've caught 1 in 25 yrs!!!


----------



## cadyshac

Thanks for the report, man I know it is and has been warm but it seems to early for them to be spawned out already. I am a few dams downriver of you and have not been fishing for some time so what do I know? With this stretch of weather it does seem like they should be starting any time now.


----------



## Daveo76

Cady, with this warm weather coming up, don't be surprised to catch some Whites and Wipers. Slow and close to the bank.


----------



## BASSunlimited

Jerry, nice catches. U getting me jealous here. Stuck home finishing up some yard work. 
How's the water visibility at n.c.? On the ohio side, do u park on 1st Ave and just walk across rt7 ? I never fish there before always just drive past it. Maybe Monday I'll try to go down there if I get freed up. Keep it up


----------



## freakofnature13

Stopped at the ohio side on the way home from pike island, got a tip from doboy...worked out well, fished from around 2am to 4am and caught probably a doz, i think we kept 4 that were in the 12 13 inch range. Gulp ruled at n.c. 4 inch above a lead head about 18 inches. Slow steady retrieve...stop n go..(imagine playing keep away) and it fired em up. Thanks again doboy, ur report was spot on, didnt try minnows here im sure it would have been good also. Nothing on twisters, paddle tales or flukes etc. Just the gulp!


----------



## freakofnature13

The 3 of us ended up with our limits, only 1 walleye that was at pike, most sauger at pike came on white, pearl, red, chartruese, twisters 3 inch. Tried down below the rocks at pike, nothin but a snaggggy mess, crowded peir also thinned out around 11. Got there at 8


----------



## TClark

> Then I put my home-made straight shank orange & pink floaters on & started SLOW DRAGGING 6" at a time,,,,, and that's all it took!


Doboy
Wondering how you made those??? Great colors for sure!!


----------



## Doboy

BASSunlimited said:


> Jerry, nice catches. U getting me jealous here. Stuck home finishing up some yard work.
> How's the water visibility at n.c.? On the ohio side, do u park on 1st Ave and just walk across rt7 ? I never fish there before always just drive past it. Maybe Monday I'll try to go down there if I get freed up. Keep it up


Bass,,, I was wondering where you been? Almost called ya.
Don't park across the street,,, specially if you fish after dark. That steak house parking lot can get packed at times,,,,, WE were warned before.
Just park along the side of the N bound. It's pretty hard from the 'flags' all the way up to the guard rail. DO NOT get into the grass too far, specially after a big rain or snow.

FREAK! Wow,,, I'm so glad you got into some,,,,, SOooo good eat'n this time of year!
Looks like WE should'a stayed later,,,,,,,, member that I said that those sauger SHOULD come closer to the rocks at night. It just wasn't happening fast enough for us,,, I lost faith & we left!

Like I say,,,,,,,,,, One of these days, we'll ALL get together!
Kick some butt


----------



## Doboy

TClark said:


> Doboy
> Wondering how you made those??? Great colors for sure!!



Here's where I get those floats,,,,, BUT
if you are like me, YOU WILL HATE THEIR ONLINE CATALOG!!!
You gotta load up 300 something pages,,,, then scroll through ALL of the pages till you find a picture of the items you want. THEN you gotta scroll IN to see/READ anything, then YOU CAN'T SCROLL BACK OUT! When you find the article, you better write down the page number or save that link,,,,, that is, IF you ever want to go back someday! PITA!
Hagen's should just make their website 'LOOK' like Barlow's PULL-DOWN,,, SO MUCH EASIER TO NAVIGATE!!!
Those floats. I buy 100 of each color, 3 different sizes. A very good product!
I use Long shank small-eye hooks,,,, silver or gold.
You can carefully push the float over the small eye, by twisting it a tad. When it's 1/2 on, apply a small drop of Gorilla Glue. (caution,, IT EXPANDS). After it is all the way on I use a tooth pick to apply a speck of glue below the eye,,,, push the float back up till it touches. You'll be mad at yourself if you use too mush glue & plug up that eye,,,,, it's some tough stuff! 
Stick the hook into a block of foam, eye up, till dry. 
I believe that I get 75% more hook-ups by using straight shank hooks!???????????
Oh YA,,, the LARGE floats that they sell,,, they make fantastic slip bobbers.
Drill the hole larger, push through a swizzle stick, add glue. VERY CHEAP.

https://hagensfish.com/catalog/#/Hagens Catalog/102


----------



## BASSunlimited

Thanks Jerry, finally got everything out the way. Going to make my way down to pike in the morning to see how the fishing is there. I only have minnows that's barely a inch so don't know how good I'll do with live bait. Probably make my way up to nc ohio side if things doesn't go well. I'll let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Doboy

OK Bass,,,,,,,,,
Head'n up to Big Lake with boat,,,,,,,,, looking for those SMELT!
C U later.


----------



## Doboy

HA,,, Erie,,,, The ONLY thing we got, was COLD!
That forcasted 10mph out of the SW turned into 30mph out of the NORTH! lol,,, we only lasted about 45min,,,, put the boat on the trailer & went for steel. 
WE only had 1 hook-up each & lost 'em both.
SO,,,,, I'm hoping you guys give me a good River report,,,,, Back-at-it maybe Wednesday?????


----------



## Flatty01

Great report Do. Haven't been out yet but hope to soon!


----------



## Bad Bub

Man... I missed a bunch of discussion! Anyway... drove past N.C. Saturday, Sunday and Monday and it was packed all 3 days! Talked to one buddy who fished the W.Va side on Sunday and they flat murdered those big perch.... but no eyes to be found. Didn't get any details, and I haven't been out since Thursday, so I really don't have much help. I'm hoping to go Friday morning before work once I get the kids off to school, but location will be up in the air until then.


----------



## Doboy

Joe & I went to Little Beaver Yesterday,,,, rt 428, The Park. 
*The gaits were still locked,,,,, so we couldn't get to most of our favorite holes!*
Last fall, some MORON with a 4x4 tore up the park grass, the 'Modelers Club' grass,,, RAN OVER THE OUTHOUSE! Tore up everything, EVERYWHERE! 
A good friend of mine lives way up on the hill,,,, actually heard all the commotion,,,, got out of bed and made it down there just in time two get TWO long distance moving pictures. Very bad quality.
ALMOST GOT 'EM!!!! Man,,,, I wish I was there. I'd still be in jail,,,, but I wish I was there!
*That just MIGHT BE WHY THOSE GATES ARE STILL CLOSED!? 

I'd like to see everyone on this site, pitching a B&^%$# 24-7 for stronger littering & vandalism fines!
We hashed this over & over about 'CRAP' left at Mosquito Causeway,,,,, *
*SOMETHING HAS TO BE DONE!*
*$1,000 fine for littering! Loss of gear & license!*
*$5,000 fine for vandalism! Loss of EVERYTHING!

OK,,, I'm done.

So,,,, we ended up fishing down at the Pa mouth/ boat launch. *
*The small cats are hitting like crazy.*
*They hit my slip rigs with floaters tipped with fatheads,,,, they hit shiner cut-bait,,,, even hair jig with maggots below a slip bobber!
Joe kept 3, 15"-17" for dinner! We could NOT get a sauger or eye to hit!

After, we drove all the way over to New Brighton to fish below their low-head dam. 
At that beautiful PARK that they built.
WAY TOO MUCH FLOW through the power plant. Impossible to fish off shore.
*
You know,,,,, most of the time, I'm dumber than a stone! BUT, just give me a long-boom track excavator for A DAY,,,, & I could FIX THAT WHOLE PLACE! 
I'd build wing-walls out of the stones that they left in the water when they built that beautiful wheel chair accessible pier ,,,???????????????
I'd make backwash spawning holes, all along that designated fishing bank!
(HINT)

*


*


----------



## freakofnature13

Fished by boat 2/24 today... 7ish to 330 had a good morning bite goin in 27 to 35 fow, 2oz weight and snelled hook n minnow, threw back under 12 inch saugers, bite got tougher as the day went on with the wind. Threw back plenty.. Beautiful day on the water, one short walleye also


----------



## cadyshac

No way they are spawned out here, I have been out 3 times in last week. Only caught 2 females and both still full of eggs and not quite ready to lay them yet. I have caught quite a few male sauger, all a mile or so downstream from spawning grounds. Most fish coming on shad bodies but some on fatheads too.


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,, a good friend went down to Cabelas ,,,, he seen about 15 cars at NC Dam Ohio side Yesterday eve. 
NO ROOM LEFT AT PIKE!????????? 7 Cars at MONTGOMERY! Oh My,,, 
I say,,,, It will be NUTS everywhere,,,,, after the next rain!

*Freak,,,, What did the EGGS look like in your fish?*

*OH YA,,,, REDS HAS FATHEADS!!! YAHOOOO!*


----------



## Procraftboats21

Maybe there wouldn't be so many cars there if it wasn't so talked about

Just saying


----------



## Daveo76

C'mon PC , fishin' is fun,,,,  Look at a Greenup report some day,,,


----------



## Doboy

LMBO,,,, Right Dave,,, More the Merrier! 
Ya Just gotta mention hundreds of 'spots'! Spread'em-out,,, so EVERYONE can catch some fish.

Besides,,,,, He doesn't know that I PRACTICE 'Miss-direction'! 
If everyone is at 'The Dam',,, they won't be UP MY FEEDER!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21

I know I know
That's what this site is about is helping others, that's why we are all here to begin with

I'm like a river ghost now, fishing during the worst weather, middle of the night
Not just below the dams but the tribs and shoals. I've been there, standing shoulder to shoulder and everyone hooked up. I was also there before it was shoulder to shoulder and I do miss those days too. Keeping some to eat and releasing more than I keep. The river is my home


----------



## Procraftboats21

Been fun so far this spring, she's rising now quickly.


----------



## riverpounder

The eyes r coming alive!!!!


----------



## freakofnature13

Doboy said:


> lol,,,, a good friend went down to Cabelas ,,,, he seen about 15 cars at NC Dam Ohio side Yesterday eve.
> NO ROOM LEFT AT PIKE!????????? 7 Cars at MONTGOMERY! Oh My,,,
> I say,,,, It will be NUTS everywhere,,,,, after the next rain!
> 
> *Freak,,,, What did the EGGS look like in your fish?*
> 
> *OH YA,,,, REDS HAS FATHEADS!!! YAHOOOO!*


I had 2 female saugers, they dont look ready to me, still fairly dark yellow. The walleye was a male, his sacs were solid not milting, i think its a daylight hours thing that gets em goin similar to moon with deer etc. Thats mother nature at its finest!!


----------



## BASSunlimited

A buddy of mine cleaned out some walleyes and sent me a pics pointing out that one of the female walleye was already spawned out. It's not the best pics but just to show that some of them already did have spawned. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing for the eggs.


----------



## Doboy

riverpounder said:


> The eyes r coming alive!!!!



Hey Josh,,,, How's it going?
High water,,, you been hitting 'the spot'????
Sent'cha some email reports with pics,,,, you been getting them?

She's up there,,,,, but dropping fast!
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## Jarnos123

Doboy said:


> Hey Josh,,,, How's it going?
> High water,,, you been hitting 'the spot'????
> Sent'cha some email reports with pics,,,, you been getting them?
> 
> She's up there,,,,, but dropping fast!
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


Great Report! Now everyone knows that you have "a spot" ( for the 100th time) and we know that you are e-mailing reports with pics to your buddy. Why post that info on here? It serves no purpose aside from you apparently have reports and pictures but you don't want to share them. And that's fine, just stick to PM or email if you don't want to share.


----------



## Doboy

Why post that info on here?
OK,,,, I'll stop.

But,,,, I always try to give EVERYONE a heads-up that the fish are hitting,,,, and a hint where.
After all,,, I sure do enjoy reading the reports when the 'CENTRAL' guys post info & pics that they are killing them,,,, & I'll never fish anywhere near there. It gives me added incentive to GET OUT & LOOK!

I WILL NOT DISCLOSE ANY 'SPOT' where one of my friends has taken me!
Josh is one of those guys,,, & I would LOVE to join him, at HIS spot, & do it again.
Sorry
BTW, If you were to fish with me,,,, I'd TAKE YOU to 100's of MY SPOTS,,, anytime.


----------



## slipsinker

Doboy said:


> Why post that info on here?
> OK,,,, I'll stop.
> 
> But,,,, I always try to give EVERYONE a heads-up that the fish are hitting,,,, and a hint where.
> After all,,, I sure do enjoy reading the reports when the 'CENTRAL' guys post info & pics that they are killing them,,,, & I'll never fish anywhere near there. It gives me added incentive to GET OUT & LOOK!
> 
> I WILL NOT DISCLOSE ANY 'SPOT' where one of my friends has taken me!
> Josh is one of those guys,,, & I would LOVE to join him, at HIS spot, & do it again.
> Sorry
> BTW, If you were to fish with me,,,, I'd TAKE YOU to 100's of MY SPOTS,,, anytime.


yeah doboy! i think i know that spot too! keep posting, i like reading them anyway!


----------



## BASSunlimited

Hey doboy, keep on doing what you do. If people actually read your posts it probably gives the same report that you emailed out. It's always great to see pics, read your posts, the greenup guys posts and other OGFer guys post on tips and tricks. I use it to apply for my local lakes and rivers up north here too. It's good to have other different arsenal and tactics to go to when the fishing gets tough. Like past reports from other OGF members and you posting tips on when's the best time, what to look for and techniques to try like, water levels, water temps, weights of lures, type of lures and etc...

Anyways keep it up and catch a lot of fish...


----------



## riverpounder

Dont u worry doboy i got "spots" everywhere ,, lol.. u put plenty of info out for people dont worry if somebody gets mad u email people.. i can put the coordinates up next time . But i get so little time get out without the boy hes 4 now so some of the super secret spots are little tough for 4 year old so i end up taking him somewhere easy with alot less fish but enjoy my time w him much more than 50 sauger 15 walleye... i had a day 2 weeks ago down dam wow i threw nothing but big plastic caught nothing but big girls!! Big...... ill get ahold of soon as i get a plan of attack for down there...


----------



## riverpounder

Knowing where and knowing how to are to different things as well.... a spot dont put lips on hooks u know


----------



## Bad Bub

Well... I made another attempt yesterday from 3:00 until 6:00... one little sauger to show for it. The water was as low as its been for me all year, and it was the most crowded it's been for me all year. I had several bumps and head shakers on the big Joshy, but they just wouldn't eat it. A couple guys up from me took out another fine stringer of perch (7 or 8 at least)... and a guy and his son took 5 sauger and a decent walleye from the other side of me. They were drowning minnows, and it definitely seemed to be the ticket. I really thought they'd be chewing ahead of the front, but the guys that I saw catching fish were either dead sticking live bait, or doing a very slow drag and pause with plastic. I just didn't have anything with me other than the Joshy box to be able to adapt.


----------



## Bad Bub




----------



## Doboy

What you said,,,,,,,,,,,,, PLUS those in-line floaters, & sabiki stackers with glow beads. 
"but the guys that I saw catching fish were either dead sticking live bait, or doing a *very slow drag and pause with plastic*. I just didn't have anything with me other than the Joshy box to be able to adapt."
Thanks for the report Bub. Too cold for me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bad Bub

Doboy said:


> What you said,,,,,,,,,,,,, PLUS those in-line floaters, & sabiki stackers with glow beads.
> "but the guys that I saw catching fish were either dead sticking live bait, or doing a *very slow drag and pause with plastic*. I just didn't have anything with me other than the Joshy box to be able to adapt."
> Thanks for the report Bub. Too cold for me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


The east wind made it even worse! I was dressed for it... mostly. I just can't bring myself to cover my face, and that's what done me in. Lol


----------



## Procraftboats21

I thought that was you just below me Tuesday but I wasn't sure. We caught a bunch of those small jacks before dark, just no size to em. Those little suckers are hard on plastics, I had a pile of shredded baits when I left.


----------



## Bad Bub

Procraftboats21 said:


> I thought that was you just below me Tuesday but I wasn't sure. We caught a bunch of those small jacks before dark, just no size to em. Those little suckers are hard on plastics, I had a pile of shredded baits when I left.


I was thinking the same thing about you. Lol... I'm glad someone could put a hook in them, I kept getting bit, but just couldn't hook them. Even the one I did catch was skin hooked outside the lips.


----------



## ironhead550

Doboy said:


> FYI,,,,, I cleaned those fish today, early AM.
> 7 fat, full of eggs perch,,, loose & ready to drop.
> 6 sauger,,,, only one male still had some jiz left! It looked like the sack already drained out.?
> 1 16" eye ( that BOB caught) totally out of jiz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, empty.
> SPAWNED OUT???????????? or just starting to build milt?
> 
> I need to catch about 20 more,,, for a definite conclusion.
> 
> Anybody else got an opinion,,, based on their fish?


Last year I was down there. We were catching post spawn female walleye. Big! 26- 28in snakes. And big prespawn female saugers... I think the walleye go first. sauger right behind them... walleye go last week of march. First of april. Daylight hours...have a lot to do with the spawn. Weather's different year to year. Only thing mother nature dossent change is the days getting longer.? Odnr told me water temp didn't have as much to do with it as people think. If we had ice at the end of march. They would spawn under ice. Maybe the river is different though... ?


----------



## chasmo

Has anyone ever used a planer board in the current, to get presentation out into the river? I have seen it done in videos but have never tried it.


----------



## Doboy

YES chasmo.
I watched some guys do it the 2 spots that I frequent in Pa,,, Way up Montgomery pool. (see, another hint!!!) They work absolutely perfect for stripers below the low-head dams. Get the snap-on in-line board, OR the large planer board out there with your plug, & then pull in & release about 2' of line at a time,,,, pause. That really makes the plug 'falter' in the current. Drives the whites nuts.
*IT ALSO DRIVES THE 100 OTHER CASTERS NUTS! lmao,,,,,,,,
You'll be HOGGING UP THE WHOLE WASH!*
Better for everyone to use something like a large weighted popping cork. 4'-6' of leader then the diver. You can slow the drift down by 1/2,,,, and EVERYONE GETS TO PLAY!
Leap-frog. 
*Now, if your fishing alone,* like at the mouth of the Beaver, (omg the 'hints') tie the board off to a tree & use release clips or light duty rubber bands.
There's a youtube video, somewhere. *I think* it's the video I posted a long while back. 
Something about Nucanoe yak, below the Keystone Dam, Pa,,,, I think.


----------



## bpl21

I took my 5yr old to Ohio side Saturday, thinking the store across the street would have bait. I was wrong. I saw one guy catch what looked to be a sauger. My question is, what is the best way to fish that side of the river, and any pointers to help with a good way to take my 5yr old with me? Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub

bpl21 said:


> I took my 5yr old to Ohio side Saturday, thinking the store across the street would have bait. I was wrong. I saw one guy catch what looked to be a sauger. My question is, what is the best way to fish that side of the river, and any pointers to help with a good way to take my 5yr old with me? Thanks


The main thing going most of the spring is just slow winding a twister tail on a leadhead... with the water starting to warm (finally)... I like to at least give a jerkbait a shot. Sometimes the hybrids and smallmouth will get in there and be chasing bait. Walleyes will eat it too. Otherwise, it's hard to beat live minnows day in and day out if you can get them. Everything will eat a minnow if you can get it in front of them.


----------



## bpl21

Bad Bub said:


> The main thing going most of the spring is just slow winding a twister tail on a leadhead... with the water starting to warm (finally)... I like to at least give a jerkbait a shot. Sometimes the hybrids and smallmouth will get in there and be chasing bait. Walleyes will eat it too. Otherwise, it's hard to beat live minnows day in and day out if you can get them. Everything will eat a minnow if you can get it in front of them.


Thanks a lot


----------



## riverpounder

I got a 4 year old boy that wants to go to that dam and fish in worst way!! He also just realized he can say dam then says i mean on the river dam ... i fish the dam alot and my best advise to u is get him heavy a jighead u can use without being constant snag and just try different color twister tails or swimbaits til u get some action...or find bait store with minnows lol


----------



## Doboy

bpl21 said:


> I took my 5yr old to Ohio side Saturday, thinking the store across the street would have bait. I was wrong. I saw one guy catch what looked to be a sauger. My question is, what is the best way to fish that side of the river, and any pointers to help with a good way to take my 5yr old with me? Thanks



Use the OGF search box.
AND REALLY,,,, EVERYBODY, post where-a-bouts you live on your profile! & maybe when your able to fish,,, & or retired!
You just never know,,,, a LITTLE info might be very helpful,,,,
you might be my neighbor, & I'll take ya!


----------



## riverpounder

Doboy please take me ....lol .... hey i cant help but notice people talking about using planner boards off shore at dam i really hope not many people get that plan ...


----------



## Doboy

riverpounder said:


> *Doboy please take me ....lol* .... hey i cant help but notice people talking about using planner boards off shore at dam i really hope not many people get that plan ...


Just wondering RP,,,,, do I need to call your wife first,,,,,,
To GET YOU PERMISSION? 

Ya, i know,,,,, 'we' are very busy,,,,,,,,,,,, like, my 'list' is HUGE. 
NOTHING is coming off that list,,, only adding more!
& I have about 20 dozen fatheads in my creek, ON HOLD! It's killing me.


----------



## riverpounder

I got a signed and dated permission slip to go fish from the wife.... if we can talk the river into figuring out how high it wants to be already we would have it made. This river is all over the place and dont even get started on the weather the toothy fish are probably spread all over!!


----------



## Bad Bub

Haven't seen much talk of New Cumberland... these are from Thursday afternoon...


----------



## GULPisgreat

I'm at New Cum dam now with 2 buddies. 1 rockbass, 1 little smallmouth and zero other bites in 3 hours.


----------



## Bad Bub

Not good.


----------



## fred smith

Just seen on Facebook Fishing reports where a guy said he caught over a hundred fish at new Cumberland dam yesterday.he had pictures of a nice hybrid he caught


----------



## Doboy

fred smith said:


> Just seen on Facebook Fishing reports where a guy said he caught over a hundred fish at new Cumberland dam yesterday.he had pictures of a nice hybrid he caught


Most likely the WV side. casting to the fast white water.???
Did he say what types of fish he was catching?


----------



## fred smith

He actually did say he was on the WV side.h just showed a picture of a nice hybrid and a nice Sauger and said he caught over a hundred fish.i really don't know what all he caught I just seen it on Facebook


----------



## Bad Bub

fred smith said:


> He actually did say he was on the WV side.h just showed a picture of a nice hybrid and a nice Sauger and said he caught over a hundred fish.i really don't know what all he caught I just seen it on Facebook


It's on Facebook... it has to be true!


----------



## Doboy

'Has to be true',,,, Ya, lol,,,,,,,,,

What if I told you that I was standing next to 2 guys, a week ago, and they landed about 30 'eyes' in 2 hrs!? They needed 1 more keeper for their 2-man limit. I went home.
I stood 10' away,,,, They told me what to do,,,, where to throw, the countdown, what to 'feel' & the crank speed. "Hit the foam, count-down, feel the bottom, bounce it in, SLOW." YA RIGHT!
For pert-near a 1/2 hr,,,,,,,, I CAUGHT SNAGS, while they put on a show.
Cumberland Pool

I've been fishing the Rivers since '80. ANYTHING is possible,,,,,,,,,, specially IF you have the free time to try it all. 
(omg) Flashback!
I sat across from 3 kids & their dad. I caught cats,,, THEY caught sauger after sauger,,,, slow dragging in a purple worm! Down-river side of a feeder.

An oldtimer caught over 200 keeper crappie in 3 days,,,, above the Dam, WV side. Jig & fathead.

A Cumberland guy came down the hill, just as WE were giving up. He started tossing jigs & burnt orange twisters. Long cast, 3 second drop, FAST crank in,,,,, an EYE just about every cast & we seen another sauger/ eye following the caught one in! Unreal. (I'll NEVER FORGET that one!)

WE would tie off on a barge cell & jig up a 5 gallon bucket FULL of slabs,,,,, then move to another one. THAT would work for a whole month! Every trip.

WE would anchor up under the WV RR bridge & jig up slabs & sauger till the cooler was full. (pilings, small creek)

You know that shallow backwaters, just above the dam on the WV side? (enough said)

Another afternoon,,, WE, 3 boats, 8 guys, left Beaver Creek just after dark with limits of sauger. One hole,,,,,, dark green gulp twisters & fathead,,,,, very-very slow drag was the only way it would work.
On & on & ON!
Well, I'm out'a time,,,,, gotta go,,,,,,,, These 'ideas' should keep you guys busy,,,, 
IF YOU HAVE THE TIME!
later


----------



## Bad Bub

Here's a stud walleye I caught while fishing the Thursday night tournament last week out of steubenville. Came on a Strike King KVD jerkbait on the end of a gravel bar... we had 5 or 6 really nice walleyes that night on various baits. Most came from gravel bars.


----------



## bpl21

Went to the wv side of the dam tonight. 3 smallmouth, and 1 nice sauger. Does anyone know if your still aloud to fish from the wall? I used to do it all the time with my grandfather. Wasn't sure if I was aloud ,so I just went to the bottom of it and casted around


----------



## bpl21




----------



## Doboy

Still no signs posted, right? Then Yes you are.
Remember,,,,,, wherever your fishing the O R this time of year,,,,,, try drifting 1/4-1/2 worms. Use just enough weight to hit/ contact the bottom. Say 1/16-1/8oz slip egg or bullet sinker,,,, an 8"-24" leader & maybe a #6 soft wire long shank hook. Something that'll bend out of a snag.
When your on those WV 'rocks' or farther down on the 'bricks', use a slip bobber pole & set it for 5'-7'-9',,,,, drift down, all along the shoreline rocks. The later it gets, the closer/ shallower they'll be.
Good Luck,,,, report back!


----------



## bpl21

Thanks!


----------



## Lewzer

> Here's a stud walleye I caught while fishing the Thursday night tournament last week out of steubenville.


How come you don't scream, act like a fool and put on a show like that Iconalli guy? That's a nicer fish than anything he puts in the boat.


----------



## Doboy

Lewzer said:


> How come you don't scream, act like a fool and put on a show like that Iconalli guy? That's a nicer fish than anything he puts in the boat.


LMBO,,,,,,,,,, 
This $$$,,,,,,,,,,,, COMPARED TO THIS $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## 25asnyder

Are the Whiteys in the lock yet just curious thanks for any info


----------



## Lewzer

I was watching Bad Bub's videos. Not a word spoken. He hooks a fish, his buddy grabs the net. They bring the fish on board, buddy grabs a camera and takes a few pics. No hootin and hollerin like you see on bassmaster TV for a dink...


----------



## 25asnyder

White bass lN lock ?


----------



## Bad Bub

I'm not going to lie... when I get excited, I get quiet... up to that point we were probably talking each other's ears off. It was a bass tournament, so I wasn't necessarily "as excited" as I should've been once I realized it wasn't the 6lb smallmouth I hoped it was... But I definitely had some adrenaline and some "shock and awe" going on. Definitely the biggest walleye I've ever caught outside of Erie. Possibly still the biggest ever, but I haven't walleye fished Erie in about 15 years... So I don't want to jump the gun on that comparison. Me and the guy that was in the video have been fishing the Thursday night tournaments out of steubenville together for around 10 years. We're pretty much to the point of not needing to give directions to one another anymore. Lol Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## 25asnyder

Any body even been there to see if there is a white bass in there ?


----------



## Bad Bub

25asnyder said:


> Any body even been there to see if there is a white bass in there ?


I haven't heard... maybe the W.Va side? But I haven't heard of much coming from the Ohio side lately.


----------



## 25asnyder

Thank you wv side only side I fish


----------



## 25asnyder

Can't wait for the whiteys any info is appreciated thank you all need to know is if one was caught lol I'll be doin 90mph thanks


----------



## 25asnyder

Any ****** info?


----------



## bpl21

I went to the wva side dam last night, right below the wall. Had my 5 yr old with me, so couldn't go on the wall. Caught about 10 smallmouth in about 1-1/2 hours. Crankbaits , are the only thing I caught them on. My son used a worm and bobber and struck out. Any suggestions for taking a little guy? The guys on the wall were pulling up a little of everything. And a lot. Cats, smallies, and white bass


----------



## bpl21




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Awesome pic!


----------



## Bad Bub

I'm gonna wake this thread back up if y'all don't mind....
Went to the Ohio side this morning for about 2 1/2 hours before work. I threw various soft plastics on leadheads (big joshy, twisters, kietech) and never had a bite. Water color and level is looking pretty good, but the current and debris is still a mess. They had A LOT of water coming through the dam. I stayed mainly from the end of the long wall to well out beyond the flags. The "current seam" that usually exists was way too far out to reach with anything I had with me, and the backflow coming up river towards the lock chamber was absolutely ripping! I fully expected to catch something up there... but there was no life to be found. Beautiful morning nonetheless. Hopefully things will start happening soon. I kinda feel like I went "too finesse" on them today with that water moving like that. Maybe ripping a jerkbait or a deep crankbait could get a look yet? No idea on water temp... but I'm assuming low to mid 40's. I usually get excited when people start talking 41-42°.


----------



## Bad Bub

Oh... pic for a teaser.


----------



## Bad Bub

Y'all are quiet..... maybe see a few of you later this week?


----------



## Doboy

Bad Bub said:


> Y'all are quiet..... maybe see a few of you later this week?


QUIET!? lol,,, most of the time, my friends WISH I was quiet! ;>)
'WE' (the 40 min to an Hour away guys) just love you posting those water flow/ clarity pics!
Specially on these 32*+ days.????????????? (No ice?)
We were on Berlin yesterday,,,,,,,, pert-near getting skunked, & WISHING we were down the River!
We all figured that the Ohio side was all chunked up, with 6" of ICE on those rocks!
*LIKE, we just need some sort of 'conditions' report,,,, from time to time (how many gates open, water elevations, snow or ICE on those rocks,,,,,, or updated pic) to get the juices flowing.
Your helping,,,,,, Thanks for keeping us posted.
*
BTW,,,, if the River looks anything like your pic, I would be slip sinking 1oz-1 1/2oz no-rolls with live bait, out pass the wash, & try casting rubber & crawler jigs farther down,,,, at, & PAST the trees. 
'Feel' for the sand bars & subtle back washes below them. 
Like down Pike.


----------



## Bad Bub

Doboy said:


> QUIET!? lol,,, most of the time, my friends WISH I was quiet! ;>)
> 'WE' (the 40 min to an Hour away guys) just love you posting those water flow/ clarity pics!
> Specially on these 32*+ days.????????????? (No ice?)
> We were on Berlin yesterday,,,,,,,, pert-near getting skunked, & WISHING we were down the River!
> We all figured that the Ohio side was all chunked up, with 6" of ICE on those rocks!
> *LIKE, we just need some sort of 'conditions' report,,,, from time to time (how many gates open, water elevations, snow or ICE on those rocks,,,,,, or updated pic) to get the juices flowing.
> Your helping,,,,,, Thanks for keeping us posted.
> *
> BTW,,,, if the River looks anything like your pic, I would be slip sinking 1oz-1 1/2oz no-rolls with live bait, out pass the wash, & try casting rubber & crawler jigs farther down,,,, at, & PAST the trees.
> 'Feel' for the sand bars & subtle back washes below them.
> Like down Pike.


Ice is less than you'd expect below the dam... it appears like they've been regularly "flushing" the lock chambers. Water clarity looks good from the highway. Flow is slow. I'm gonna give it a go in the morning before work (Thursday). No live bait for me, and no time to search it out. I'll be dragging/deadsticking plastic like usual... and I've gotten a few other things that I intend to try out if that doesn't get anything going. I'll be sure to report back and take a few pics.


----------



## Doboy

OK,,,, Thanks Bub.


Since I got some time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*Last year, I TRIED to pass a message, A HINT, on to the NC lock master,,,,, like
"PLEASE flush out the locks,,,, specially the SHORT LOCK, from time to time"?
Removing all of the CRAP that's down there, & manually creating a light constant flow would pretty-much make that whole Ohio side bank & corner a fish spawning paradise!
*
*I was told that that short lock gait was BROKE, & on the repair LIST!?????????*
*IF that was correct intell,,,,, I hope it's fixed soon,,,, but NOT before #11 gait! ;>)*

*Just imagine,,,,,, NO HEAVY FLOW AT THE WV WING-WALL & all along the STONES,,,, & A SMALL CONSTANT FLOW ALL THE WAY DOWN, INSIDE OF THE OHIO SIDE LONG WALL!? OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,*

I believe that MY 'wishful' gait/ lock configurations would make that DAM a spawning paradise,,, (& a year-a-round fishing MAGNET) *ON BOTH SIDES!
(Specially since the WV side, ACCESS ROAD, ISN'T PURCHASED BY THE WVDNR YET!!)

WELL, How do you like my WISHFUL THINKING SO FAR!!!???
JUST IMAGINE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

OBTW,,,, since I'm on the SUBJECT,,,,, PA, WV,,, & OHIO DNR,,,,, 
PLEASE BENCH ALL OF THE BANKS, BELOW ALL OF THE DAMS!!!???
Specially the ones that the TAX-PAYERS paid for!!!! 
( make them look like NEW BRIGHTON DAM, Pa)

(get me a long-boom excavator, & I, along with my retired 'friends' will do it for ya,,, FOR FREE! 
just buy my food!) ;>)*


----------



## Bad Bub

Funny you mention that... here we go...
Got to the dam at around 9:15... ice chunks everywhere. Been completely clear for the prior two days, now all of a sudden it's a mine field!?!? I figure "what the heck" and start making casts and weaving around the ice chunks... then, I hear this crazy assed Niagara falls type sound... the Ohio side lock is out of order, but apparently they can lift the top section off of the permanent wall and let water/Ice over it. There was a tugboat above the dam busting up the ice, then they'd lift the top off of the wall and let the ice out for about 10 minutes. Then close it off again, and in some manner were flushing the ice out of the approach area. It was crazy as hell to watch, and quite interesting, except that it would only give me about a 20 open water window befor they started the process again. Frustrating. And no fish.


----------



## Bad Bub

More


----------



## Bad Bub

I have a video on my phone of the water dumping over the wall... but no idea how to get it on here.


----------



## Bad Bub

Here you go...


----------



## 25asnyder

Any body fishing


----------



## Bad Bub

25asnyder said:


> Any body fishing


I went twice last week (Monday and Thursday).... throwing only soft swimbaits (big joshy and Kietech)... no bites for me with about 2 hours of fishing each day. Did see one guy that had 3 small ones on a stringer the first day that he apparently caught before I got there using minnows, but he ended up releasing them before he left. Water was pretty dirty both days.


----------



## lewis hudson

stacman said:


> Never been to NC is there a place to wade there?


Only if you are 15 ft tall lol


----------



## freakofnature13

I seem to lose the link to the river level website...there used to be a sticky w quick access to it. Maybe someone can post it? Id like to keep track of it now that the lakes are startin to lose the ice.


----------



## DirDeeDir

freakofnature13 said:


> I seem to lose the link to the river level website...there used to be a sticky w quick access to it. Maybe someone can post it? Id like to keep track of it now that the lakes are startin to lose the ice.


----------



## DirDeeDir

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Pooch

Doboy said:


> ANYWAY, I happy to report,,,,,,,
> Bob & I had some fatheads & shiners left over,,,, so down we went.
> We got there around 3:30 & there were 4 guys already below the 'Flags' fishing. They started fishing around 1 and only had one nice 2#-3# eye on the stringer. The eye was caught on a white twister & 1/8oz jig.
> All but 2 gaits were open,,,, WV side wasn't looking good.
> Water was down to the 5th tie-off, & color was just right. (as far as I'm concerned)
> NO FLOATING GARBAGE!
> Bob & i started with slip sinker rigs,,,, 10-12" leaders, plain hook & fatheads. We caught 3 keeper perch on our first 3 casts!!! lol,,, the other guys couldn't believe it! :>)
> Then nothing for the next 1/2 hr.
> Then I put my home-made straight shank orange & pink floaters on & started SLOW DRAGGING 6" at a time,,,,, and that's all it took! That extra color and slow movement worked! We ended up with 5-6 FAT Erie size 8"-11" perch, & 7 sauger/ saugeyes. 13"-15".
> Enough for TWO BIG SAMMIES!!!
> I missed 2 good hits on 4" shiners,,,,, Bob missed 3 or 4 more hits on fatheads.
> We only had to throw 3 dinks back.
> 
> There were 10 guys fishing there just before dark,,,, & from what i seen,,,, WE KICKED their butt all together! (happy dance)
> Like I said,,, from what i could see, THEY caught 3 or 4 perch and only 3 small sauger,,, besides that 1 nice keeper walleye.
> All-in-all,,, it was a VERY Nice WARM afternoon on the River. Glad we went!
> 
> here's the floaters that I made. Way more hook-ups with the straight long shank hooks.
> carefully push the floats over the small eye hooks,,, add a drop of gorilla glue to each side.
> 
> View attachment 229941


Doboy, where did you order the supplies from.
I know this is an old post, but I gotta know.


----------



## Doboy

Here ya go Pooch. 
'HAGENS' 
You'll have to download the whole catalog,,, (P I T A) but here's the 'floats' page. 
https://hagensfish.com/catalog/#/Hagens Catalog/102

I think you can get the floats from 'Jan's too$$$.?

The prices listed in the catalog are usually for 1,000 units, but they'll be more than happy to send you a bag of 100, per each color & size. These floats are just soft enough to push over a small eye hook,,,
OR you could just put the leader string through the float twice & slide it up to the eye,,,, when your in a hurry! ;>)
These floats make nice in-line worm harnesses too.

BTW, I make my own weighted POPPING FLOATS from the LARGE bobber floats on the next page.
For long distance casting down the River, or OBX,,,, for stripers, musky, pike & redfish,,, for large shiners, chubs & mullet.

To make the popping floats (& worm harnesses) I get 100 packs of SS coated leaders off of Ebay. just add large beads top & bottom, & an egg sinker below the float. Works Nice.

Well,,, I think that covers everything???
Let me know if I left something out ;>)


----------



## Pooch

I always wanted to make some and just never did. Thanks again. I've ordered from Hagen's before. Gonna give it ago. I like the longer hooks.


----------



## freakofnature13

Anyone know if the water is clean? Thinkn bout givin it a go tomorrow


----------



## lewis hudson

Its under 19 feet below dam was there 1.5 wks ago caught alot of sauger few eyes


----------



## Daveo76

Great info guys!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Daveo76 said:


> Great info guys!!


I agree. I enjoy this thread. Thanks guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Daveo76 said:


> Great info guys!!


Not enough calling out good posts/threads lately daveo76. An soooo much bickering the last month. 
Thankz daveo


----------



## lewis hudson

Anyone been lately im working 7 day a week havent bee for a bit


----------



## freakofnature13

Gonna shoot for monday by boat


----------



## lewis hudson

Sweet let us know how you do


----------



## Bad Bub

Went yesterday from 9:00am- 1:30... 3 bites. One muskie. One walleye. One sauger. Both eyes are chillin' in the freezer currently.


----------



## 25asnyder

What a day man !!


----------



## freakofnature13

Bite was bad for me on monday. Launched on wv side and fished as far up the lock as i could. Snagged one paddlefish. Marks were scattered..water temp was 39 water was clear maybe 2 ft visibility and hardly any current. Level was around 14ft.


----------



## freakofnature13

Fished from about 1230pm to 5pm...threw everythin i had at em.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

anyone having any luck at the wv side at the dam thinking about giving it a go tomorrow


----------



## DirDeeDir

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> anyone having any luck at the wv side at the dam thinking about giving it a go tomorrow


Fishing this afternoon...slow pick from 2:30 to 8:00pm. Ended with five decent sauger on the stringer. Got five walleye, all were shorts.


----------



## Doboy

THANKS for that Dir.
Were you on the wall, or casting the bricks?
I'm just wondering how much flow is still coming through #11? The last time I was there, it seemed to be 'leaking' more than usual,,,, we couldn't hit the bottom with a jig


----------



## DirDeeDir

Doboy said:


> THANKS for that Dir.
> Were you on the wall, or casting the bricks?
> I'm just wondering how much flow is still coming through #11? The last time I was there, it seemed to be 'leaking' more than usual,,,, we couldn't hit the bottom with a jig


Bricks mostly. My buddy fished up near cross rock, but didn’t stick anything.
Gates 9-11 were closed when we got there, so the flow was heading toward the gates. Usually not ideal, but the current was at a reasonable rate and the fish were fairly active from the get go.
FYI....gate 11 has been repaired and is no longer leaking.


----------



## Doboy

*"gate 11 has been repaired and is no longer leaking".*
*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW, ABOUT TIME!!!! Amen I say! Now, That area 'should' fill up with fish!
How about EGGS? Any of your fish have eggs in them?



Did you try jigging or drifting worms? (ya, I know it's kinda early, but)
One Day, I got there & there were 3 young locals already fishing. Every time they dropped a 1/3 piece of worm, bare hook and a big split into the water, AND JUST LET IT DRIFT from the end of the wall towards the gait, (backwards current) they had a fish on!
THEY said that that was the only way that they fished down there. 

Same deal happened to me & 'Primo' last year. 2 guys came down the 'hill' at another Dam, THEY put 2" of worm on a drifting hook & just SMOKED the sauger & eyes. They quickly caught limit while we just jaw-dropped & watched! When I asked them what time of year they usually start using worms,,,, they said that they never stop!
"The EYES want worms".

Seems crazy,,,, every time I cut open an eye, I see baitfish!?
So,,,,,,,, Just a FYI,,,, but I will NEVER fish The Ohio again, WITHOUT TRYING A DRIFTED WORM.

Man, You got me excited 'bout that #11 gait! Finally completely CLOSED! 
lol,,, I'll have to figure out how to take the Lockmaster & crew a PIZZA! 
Thanks. Made My Day! ;>)*


----------



## DirDeeDir

Doboy said:


> *"gate 11 has been repaired and is no longer leaking".*
> *
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW, ABOUT TIME!!!! Amen I say! Now, That area 'should' fill up with fish!
> How about EGGS? Any of your fish have eggs in them?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try jigging or drifting worms? (ya, I know it's kinda early, but)
> One Day, I got there & there were 3 young locals already fishing. Every time they dropped a 1/3 piece of worm, bare hook and a big split into the water, AND JUST LET IT DRIFT from the end of the wall towards the gait, (backwards current) they had a fish on!
> THEY said that that was the only way that they fished down there.
> 
> Same deal happened to me & 'Primo' last year. 2 guys came down the 'hill' at another Dam, THEY put 2" of worm on a drifting hook & just SMOKED the sauger & eyes. They quickly caught limit while we just jaw-dropped & watched! When I asked them what time of year they usually start using worms,,,, they said that they never stop!
> "The EYES want worms".
> 
> Seems crazy,,,, every time I cut open an eye, I see baitfish!?
> So,,,,,,,, Just a FYI,,,, but I will NEVER fish The Ohio again, WITHOUT TRYING A DRIFTED WORM.
> 
> Man, You got me excited 'bout that #11 gait! Finally completely CLOSED!
> lol,,, I'll have to figure out how to take the Lockmaster & crew a PIZZA!
> Thanks. Made My Day! ;>)*


Okay, outta church now!! Wife gives me the elbow when I texting during service.
I completely understand your excitement about gate 11, although it did force me to learn how, and more importantly, when to fish the Ohio side.
Okay...Q&A...the five saugeye we kept were all males.
My buddy ran a slip rig with what looked like a 1/16 oz jig w/ minnow. No dice on that program...lil’ surprising to say the least. Most of the damage was taken on the standard 1/4 ta 3/8 oz chartreuse on chartreuse twister, tipped with just minnow head. Slow, slow, slow return. Pretty standard procedure this time of year for me.
PM Doboy if your gonna be down there this coming Thursday and Friday. I’ll be there at 6am for the predawn bite. Love to pick that sage brain of yours one of these days!!!


----------



## Bad Bub

Fished by boat yesterday on the W.Va. side from the first gravel bar up to where the buoys should be... caught 3 walleyes, all 16" throwbacks. Going to hit the Ohio side from shore in the rain as soon as I get the littles on the school bus. (All three caught on plastic swims.)


----------



## dcfisherman

Fished the ohio shore yesterday for only an hour and a half and got on 18" walleye, it was my first time ever trying catch one


----------



## Doboy

Bub,,,,,
You see this projected water el for NC?
https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/riv...141372,141907,143683,152963&data[]=hydrograph

Thursday, Fri & sat, looking very inviting,,,,,, for the Ohio side. AND if all the gaits are open, way down on the WV side.





dcfisherman said:


> *Fished the ohio shore yesterday for only an hour and a half and got on 18" walleye, it was my first time ever trying catch one*


Thanks for that, DC.
More info please,,,,, What were you using & or throwing?
Did you eat 'em? If so,,, Any eggs?


----------



## Doboy

broadview hts.,,,,,,,, Hiram, Canton!!!????
*
Doesn't ANYBODY live closer to Y-Town!?*
or,,, nobody wants to admit it!


----------



## dcfisherman

Doboy said:


> Bub,,,,,
> You see this projected water el for NC?
> https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/river.php?wfo=pbz&wfoid=18672&riverid=204624&pt[]=143614&pt[]=143843&pt[]=144095&allpoints=150960,141893,143063,144287,142160,145137,143614,141268,144395,143843,142481,143607,145086,142497,151795,152657,145512,145457,146822,143982,144353,142618,144095,145181,145461,144390,145459,145462,142986,141266,145247,143025,142896,144670,145264,144035,143875,143847,142264,152144,143602,144126,146318,141608,144451,144523,144877,151578,142935,142195,146116,143151,142437,142855,142537,142598,143203,143868,144676,143954,143995,143371,141372,141907,143683,152963&data[]=hydrograph
> 
> Thursday, Fri & sat, looking very inviting,,,,,, for the Ohio side. AND if all the gaits are open, way down on the WV side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, DC.
> More info please,,,,, What were you using & or throwing?
> Did you eat 'em? If so,,, Any eggs?


I caught it on a 3" Chartreuse curly tail grub. Didn't keep it! The water was pretty muddy on the ohio side and clear on the WV side.


----------



## Procraftboats21

It's coming up pretty quick now.


----------



## Hatchetman

Bad Bub said:


> Fished by boat yesterday on the W.Va. side from the first gravel bar up to where the buoys should be... caught 3 walleyes, all 16" throwbacks. Going to hit the Ohio side from shore in the rain as soon as I get the littles on the school bus. (All three caught on plastic swims.)



Bub....Was the New C ramp cleaned off, no mud ?


----------



## Bad Bub

Hatchetman said:


> Bub....Was the New C ramp cleaned off, no mud ?


No clue. I launched from Newburgh Landing in Toronto. It was claen... but no docks made it interesting in that wind going solo.


----------



## Hatchetman

Bad Bub said:


> No clue. I launched from Newburgh Landing in Toronto. It was claen... but no docks made it interesting in that wind going solo.


Thanks Bub, that would be interesting with no dock there and the wind


----------



## Bad Bub

Awful quiet around here.... I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's going to be hard to find an open rock to stand on at the lock this weekend... I'll be on mosquito for a bass tournament Saturday. Might put a few hours at the dam either Monday or Tuesday of next week though...


----------



## slipsinker

Bad Bub said:


> Awful quiet around here.... I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's going to be hard to find an open rock to stand on at the lock this weekend... I'll be on mosquito for a bass tournament Saturday. Might put a few hours at the dam either Monday or Tuesday of next week though...


yep, you can bet on that at the river,but i would bet that youre going to be dodging a lot of boats at skeeter and not just the bass guys either!


----------



## Bad Bub

Well... took my girlfriend to the lock for her first trip this evening... it was packed as expected. She beat me... and I wasn't necessarily letting her. She had 2 walleyes.. one 17" and a spike. I caught one spike walleye and a white bass. All fish released. Looks like after this weekend the river will be out of commission for a while AGAIN! Everything we caught was swimming plastics. Kinda wish I would've taken my normal amount of gear, but it was a last minute trip.


----------



## Bad Bub

Took a stab at it this morning hoping to beat the mud and high water... I was a little late. Watched the level climb atleast a foot during the two and a half hours I was there. Managed to catch one walleye around 13" long. Threw him back and headed home. Maybe try again in a week or two.


----------



## Skippy

I don't fish down there but thanks for your reports anyway. At least your out there TRYING to catch a few.


----------

